# Opinions on Husqvarna blowers



## noelio (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm in the market for a track model blower, I have some really steep sections to clear and my brothers Toro wheeled blower has difficulty with traction in my driveway.

I've looked around and narrowed down my choices to the Ariens Deluxe 28 track model or the Husqvarna 16527EXLT.

I've done some research and the Ariens is very well recommended but I having problems finding a lot of info on the Husky. 

Specs on Husky below:
Engine Manufacturer
Briggs & Stratton 
Name Endurance 
Displacement 342 cc 
Power 16.5 ft-lb 
Starter Recoil and Electric Drive 
Type Hydrostatic, heavy duty Snowblower Auger Width27" Auger Height23" Power Steering Yes. Both sides 
Heated Handles Yes 
Drift Cutters Included 
Chute Type Metal 
Single Handle Interlock Yes 
Chute Controls Remote locking lever adjuster 
Deflector Controls Remote locking lever adjuster Wheels Track4 position track Warranty Consumer Warranty 2 Years

The husky is last years model and the dealer is trying to selling them before the new models come in. It's $100 cheaper than the Ariens I'm looking at.

Thoughts?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Does the toro have a set of chains on it? I have herd that the trac blowers are hard to handle. Tire chains make a big difference.


----------



## noelio (Oct 9, 2012)

No the toro didn't have chains. I've used Honda track blowers before and I didn't find them particularly hard to steer. That's one of the advantages the Husky has over the Ariens as it has "powersteering" and the Ariens does not.

Anyone speak to the quality of the Husqvarna?


----------



## drick (Oct 10, 2012)

> Does the toro have a set of chains on it? I have herd that the trac blowers are hard to handle. Tire chains make a big difference.


I could not agree more, I really think track snow blowers are silly. Think about it, most 2 stage blowers weigh at least 180 pounds, if you cannot get traction with chains in the extreme case or better tires then you might be have a bad blower or be doing something wrong. 

The one other case is if you are always encounter tons of ice/slush but even then I feel like with a good operator you can get the job done. Plus the track models tend to be more expensive, if you are looking for husqvarna snow blower look at the Husqvarna 1830exl.


----------



## noelio (Oct 9, 2012)

drick said:


> I could not agree more, I really think track snow blowers are silly. Think about it, most 2 stage blowers weigh at least 180 pounds, if you cannot get traction with chains in the extreme case or better tires then you might be have a bad blower or be doing something wrong.
> 
> The one other case is if you are always encounter tons of ice/slush but even then I feel like with a good operator you can get the job done. Plus the track models tend to be more expensive, if you are looking for husqvarna snow blower look at the Husqvarna 1830exl.


i would gladly prove you wrong if i could but the point is mute. I'm not looking for opinions on track vs wheel, just on the quality of husky blowers. 

thanks for the input though.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i just stopped to say hello noelio, welcome to SBF. nither of my 2stage blowers are track drive so i can't help you with this one


----------



## noelio (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for the welcome, I'm going to look at the blower at the dealer this weekend and the only thing stopping me from instantly buying it is lack of reviews on the husky blowers. i know the husqvarna name is a good one so maybe that's all the proofi need.


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure it'll be fine. Husky makes good stuff. I did have a track yammi last year, turning was fine but small stops and into reverse to take say a 90 degree back was tough. Can't move them at all in reverse without stopping and shifting. The driveway was honestly too small for the blower. On long steep drives I would imagine they work well. I like the idea of the easy steering/turning too.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 12, 2010)

I absolutely love my husky, It takes a little getting used to how to drive them but it steers fine and throws far


----------



## knapmich (Oct 10, 2012)

I can go up stairs with my Honda and blow off my deck, can't do that with chains!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Husqvarna brand has been around for quite along time. That doesn't happen if you don't sell quality somewhere along the line.

Ask your dealer for a "test drive" there at his shop and see how it feels to you.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hausqvarna's are the same as Poulan...I believe they are made by AYP...wich also makes most parts for MTD and SEARS/Craftsman..


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking at a husky. and ended up buying a used ariens. The parts seem to be a bit easier to find and purchase with an Ariens if you do your own repairs. Huskys seem to be about on the same level as Ariens on the metal they use. Also check the impeller size to compare as well.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

From the husqvarna website!!

Home » About » History » Timeline
*1988*

Acquisition of gardening operations in Roper Corp in the US, one of the largest producers of lawn mowers, garden tractors and rotary tillers in the American market, with annual sales of about SEK 2,500m. The company's name is changed to American Yard Products. The US becomes the Husqvarna Group's largest market for garden equipment


----------

